# Tractor/Snowblower Modifications



## rickpat (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a 2008 Craftsman tractor, model 60822, 22 hp and I have been trying unsuccessfully to fit a 2004 40 inch Craftsman blower to it. I know "it doesn't fit" but that doesn't mean someone out there hasn't figured out "how" to make it fit. Any help is appreciated.


----------

